# Boat ramp recommendation for Brunswick



## caught (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a boat ramp for Brunswick St. Simons area for heading off shore? Thanks Jason


----------



## RugerHog (Jun 7, 2009)

caught said:


> Can anyone recommend a boat ramp for Brunswick St. Simons area for heading off shore? Thanks Jason



There is a nice ramp right where you turn to go into the Golden Isles Marina. Just turn in like you are going to Golden Isles, and make the right turn and come right back down beside the highway. There is a nice parking area and dock down there.  Just be careful with a ripping tide. It can play havoc with you, if you are not used to it.  

You can also go to the St Simons Fishing club and let them lift your boat, I think up to about 25ft. It is reasonable, and nice people.  Go straight onto St Simons to first light, TL, goto first Left, & TL. I would say go straight down in there, but the road is crooked down in there. It is the same way as going to Epworth, except you go straight at the crossroad instead of turning right.  Plenty of parking and nice facilities. Hope this helps.


----------



## caught (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I just used google earth to check out that ramp. My boat is 31ft overall length. Do you know if tides are an issue. Could you load up my boat at low tide. Thanks for the help!



RugerHog said:


> There is a nice ramp right where you turn to go into the Golden Isles Marina. Just turn in like you are going to Golden Isles, and make the right turn and come right back down beside the highway. There is a nice parking area and dock down there.  Just be careful with a ripping tide. It can play havoc with you, if you are not used to it.
> 
> You can also go to the St Simons Fishing club and let them lift your boat, I think up to about 25ft. It is reasonable, and nice people.  Go straight onto St Simons to first light, TL, goto first Left, & TL. I would say go straight down in there, but the road is crooked down in there. It is the same way as going to Epworth, except you go straight at the crossroad instead of turning right.  Plenty of parking and nice facilities. Hope this helps.


----------



## RugerHog (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, the tides are not an issue. It is just the currents that may cause you an issue, but not likely if you can operate your boat on & off the trailer well. Having a buddy nearby is often a plus. I have loaded & unloaded by myself there numerous times thru the years. You won't have any trouble.  The Full moon tides that rip in and out will cause you a headache, because the ramp is so close to the dock on oneside, and can take you under the bridge on the other.

Please don't let me make this sound like it is not a good place to unload at. It is great, clean, & heavily patrolled by the Glynn County PD area.  Just trying to give you the whole picture. Good luck.


----------



## caught (Jun 7, 2009)

No problem, when the currents ripping where I put in in Mayport I just usually tell everyone on board to look away and keep the crap talking to a minimum while Im ramming my trailor from all angles.


----------



## homey (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh yeah TIDE IS A FACTOR with a big trailer.We tried loading our 38 Fountain there last year on low water and the trailer fell off the end of the ramp.Wouldn't come out pulling with my 4x4 diesel,so we waited till high water.Dead high water or dead low water no current,just when it starts moving.Common sense always prevails.Get a tide chart when you get here.If you want more insight let me know.Been here bout 50 yrs.


----------



## caught (Jun 7, 2009)

Homey, wheres a good place to get live bait in that area?


----------



## RugerHog (Jun 7, 2009)

caught said:


> Homey, wheres a good place to get live bait in that area?



what kind of live bait you want? Miss Shirley has live shrimp, and you ride right by her place. You can simply catch anything else you need. Plenty of pogies around Jekyll & SSI.


----------



## homey (Jun 8, 2009)

RugerHog said:


> what kind of live bait you want? Miss Shirley has live shrimp, and you ride right by her place. You can simply catch anything else you need. Plenty of pogies around Jekyll & SSI.



Dang,didn't know there were two Homeys on here.


----------



## RugerHog (Jun 8, 2009)

homey said:


> Dang,didn't know there were two Homeys on here.



My bad, I didn't realize there was only one person IN-THE-KNOW about fishing Brunswick or where live bait was.


----------



## homey (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm by far not the only one in the know but simply he addressed "Homey" not "RugerHog".Read first then reply.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldnt try that at low water @ the Mackay river ramp. 
bait @ Bennets Just before the Little river bridge on the left. You might take out her house with that big of a boat. BTW Homey is in the know.


----------



## caught (Jun 8, 2009)

G Duck said:


> I wouldnt try that at low water @ the Mackay river ramp.
> bait @ Bennets Just before the Little river bridge on the left. You might take out her house with that big of a boat. BTW Homey is in the know.



Any other suggestions on a ramp. Being the trailor floats, do you think I would have any trouble getting off the trailor or just trouble getting back on? Hows the depth in the river heading out at low tide?Looks like low tide around 7:30 am Saturday am.I should be there a couple of hours before then.
Sorry for all the questions, just dont want to run into any crap. Especially in the dark!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 9, 2009)

To be honest, I would take it to the St. Simons Marina and put it in with the hoist, if you have any doubts. I dont have a boat that long, and cant say for sure, You do see boats bigger than that putting in and out during the kingfish tournement. Many years ago, I dropped the wheels off of the ramp, but I think they added more? not sure. I put my 18 foot boat in there a few times a year. There is allways current there to contend with, unless slack tide. pm sent.


----------



## homey (Jun 9, 2009)

Putting in shouldn't be a problem,even taking out isn't except at dead low water.Your boat isn't as big as ours so it may be easier.Plenty of water in the river,it's the Intracoastal Waterway.If you give me exact dates I can give you exact tides for them.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 9, 2009)

Pretty good ramp there but there is a good current you'll have to contend with. if your use to loading with a good side current then you won't have any issues.


----------



## volguy (Jun 9, 2009)

*ramp*

i am going to chime in as well as a couple of others did.  i have put in there many times just like several others.  you will have no problem on low tide or high tide at that ramp.  it is very deep, very wide and has a dock to tie up on.  you also have plenty of parking room to maneuver a big boat.  can't ask for much more than that.  the channel going out is very deep and with a good gps you can keep it dead center in the channel.  we have come in several times at a really low tide and you will not have any trouble with a 31 foot boat there.  as others have stated, the current can be pretty swift, but you have the dock to help you out there.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 10, 2009)

Agreed volguy.. He is correct. I have been launching there for 20 years. never had an issue, not one time. Launch a 31 Contender there at dead low water, or load it. Sink the trailer far enough to get lined up and started, then have someone back the trailer down slow while you power the boat up right to the wench. Done.


----------



## caught (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, have a good weekend on the water.


----------

